# 1/8" lexan



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Any of you guys know where to pick up 1/8" lexan? I can't find it anywhere, Lowes and Home Depot have lexan but only in 0.095" or something like that.  I liked the 1/8" lips I bought better because I could cut my lip slots on the table saw and have a perfect fit every time.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.mcmaster.com/ and they will ship small orders. get it in 2 days


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I get mine at hobbyland on sawmill rd. in columbus. They have to special order it though(I've seen 0.030" in stock there). People use it to build spoilers,etc on remote controlled cars.

If you go to ebay and search ".060 lexan" there is a bunch (shipping is probably cheaper than mcmaster carr).

Also I'm nearly certain that technically it is 0.060" which is slightly thinner than 1/16" (which is 0.0625"). I do not believe they actually make it in 1/16".


----------

